# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  web-сервис Linux Ubuntu 18.04 Apache 2.4

## Wurgengel

Всем привет!

Поставил 1с 8.3.12.1685 с конфигурацией "Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.216)" на linux сервер ubuntu 18.04 x64.

Установил apache 2.4

При терминальном доступе все работает нормально.
Через web тормозит все. Открытие форм, формирование списков и т.п.

Может кто то ставил такое чудо.

И еще вопрос по этой теме. Установил 1с 8.3.12.1685 с конфигурацией "Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.216)" на iis win10.
Как работает iis в win10? 10 бухгалтеров выдержит? Просто тут ничего не тормозит.

Терминальный доступ не рассматриваю ни под win, ни под linux:
1. Под win нужно покупать лицензию на win server
2. Под linux нужно проброс принтеров и флешек делать. Иначе мозги вынесут бухгалтера.

----------


## DoCaru

а если попробовать postgre поставить?

----------


## Wurgengel

1. А он при чем, если терминально нет тормозов.
2. Лицензия для файлового варианта

----------


## Наташа666

улучшите компьютер. доставьте памяти. или что, нищие такие ?

----------


## Наташа666

винда тут ни причем

----------


## Wurgengel

> улучшите компьютер. доставьте памяти. или что, нищие такие ?


Ну если вот этого мало, то уж подскажите:
Железо серверное.
Intel® Xeon® E3-1220 v5
RAM 32Гб

----------


## Wurgengel

> винда тут ни причем


А кто говорит сейчас про винду. Девушка, вы читайте внимательно и не надо оскор*****. Нищие может ВЫ.

----------


## Наташа666

вместо благодарности какой гад ! необразованный

----------


## DoCaru

я в линуксе не спец, но кажется нужно копать в сторону портов. Может апач не дает

----------


## alex125it

> Всем привет!
> 
> Поставил 1с 8.3.12.1685 с конфигурацией "Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.216)" на linux сервер ubuntu 18.04 x64.
> 
> Установил apache 2.4
> 
> При терминальном доступе все работает нормально.
> Через web тормозит все. Открытие форм, формирование списков и т.п.
> 
> ...


https://interface31.ru/tech_it/2017/...m-rezhime.html почитайте, должно помочь, если хорошо понимаете как работает линь и веб в нем.
ИСЧО, может поможет https://habr.com/ru/company/stss/blog/282852/
Ну и в довесок https://helpf.pro/faq83/view/1788.html

----------


## JhonPreston

> вместо благодарности какой гад ! необразованный


Ты тролишь?)

----------


## avm3110

> Всем привет!
> 
> 
> И еще вопрос по этой теме. Установил 1с 8.3.12.1685 с конфигурацией "Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.216)" на iis win10.
> Как работает iis в win10? 10 бухгалтеров выдержит? Просто тут ничего не тормозит.


нормально на IIS-у все работает

----------


## fs-fake

Через веб пробовали тонкий клиент или web браузер?
Тонкий клиент работает сильно быстрее. Т.е. схема Тонкий клиент - Apache - Коннектор1С для apache.
В этом случае - если лицензии есть на тонком клиенте - используются лицензии тонкого клиента, если на тонком клиенте лицензий нет - лицензии берутся с сервера где установлено Apache.

----------

